# Pictures of your other pets



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

I know a lot of people on this forum have many kinds of pets so I thought it would be fun to start a thread for everyone to post pics of all of them. Show off all those adorable critters of yours 

Here are some pets I've had over the years
[attachment=0:34rfe4mt]117060133_2e7a520b7d.jpg[/attachment:34rfe4mt]
[attachment=1:34rfe4mt]185990499_a3d4d99771.jpg[/attachment:34rfe4mt]
[attachment=2:34rfe4mt]147237918_ea19579cc7.jpg[/attachment:34rfe4mt]


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of you other pets*

hehe and some more :lol: 
[attachment=0:3n6cz220]117065557_6322b21cc9.jpg[/attachment:3n6cz220]
[attachment=1:3n6cz220]116919391_b827645533.jpg[/attachment:3n6cz220]
[attachment=2:3n6cz220]137768886_b9eba1d2dd.jpg[/attachment:3n6cz220]


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

This is Mikey he is very spoiled, he is actually my nephew's dog but he thinks he is mine.









And my boyfriends Tarantula named Chica.

[attachment=0:uf5j4ayj]Chica_.jpg[/attachment:uf5j4ayj]


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

OK so here they are :

This is my salamander Godzilla.









This is my hamster Teddy.









This is my dog Duke.









This is my dog Coco.


----------



## mommyofmany (Aug 7, 2009)

I would crash the system if I posted pics of all my other fuzzbutts! :lol: 

Between hubby and I we have 31 sugar gliders(yes, I said 31 :shock: ), 5 ferrets, 4 kitties, and 1 dog. And, of course, our hedgie. Still want me to post pics? :lol:


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

I couldn't find any good quality pics, so I'll just tell you .

I have 2 mini schnauzers, one siamese cat, and two conures... Yup- that's all..


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

BelleHedge said:


> I couldn't find any good quality pics, so I'll just tell you .
> 
> I have 2 mini schnauzers, one siamese cat, and two conures... Yup- that's all..


Haha my little Duke is a mini shnauzer too.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I have many pets, though the pictures I want to upload I don't have on my blackberry. I have my dog Jasper (caught him with his mouth open, and he looks so happy), there is my sister's guinea pig Amber, and my hedgie Sonic Tiberious Hedgehog.


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

here are some of our babies.... i cant find one of our sheltie Laddie. i dont keep many pictures on this computer.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

mommyofmany said:


> I would crash the system if I posted pics of all my other fuzzbutts! :lol:
> 
> Between hubby and I we have 31 sugar gliders(yes, I said 31 :shock: ), 5 ferrets, 4 kitties, and 1 dog. And, of course, our hedgie. Still want me to post pics? :lol:


omg post at least one sugar glider pic those guys are so cute!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

These are my dogs, Bella & Maggie and my cat Greycie May.

[attachment=2:2j3qak6b]lunapic-124974802864300-2.jpg[/attachment:2j3qak6b]
[attachment=1:2j3qak6b]lunapic-124974802864300-4.jpg[/attachment:2j3qak6b]
[attachment=0:2j3qak6b]lunapic-124974802864300-5.jpg[/attachment:2j3qak6b]


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Belle, Zeke, and Lucy are my OGs...I love all my animals, but couldn't live without these special 3. 

Belle:
































Zeke: 









































Lucy:

























Olivia & Luna:

















Sorry for the photo dump....I love taking pics of my favorite subjects.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Just got a new one to add to the list!
I got this for my boyfriend as an early birthday gift.

It's a male Emperor Scorpion, but we haven't named him yet.


----------



## mommyofmany (Aug 7, 2009)

APBTkisses- I'm TOTALLY in love with Zeke!!! :mrgreen:

We've got a pittie too. We rescued her from a bully rescue in IN(NEVER adopt from there! The name of the place is Country Kennel Bully Rescue) and she ended up having Parvo. We thought we were going to lose her and the stupid rescue wouldn't offer help and the woman actually got MAD at ME for daring to call her a bad rescuer for not having a quarantine period to ensure their new dogs don't have diseases, like Parvo! Anyways... :roll:

Here are a couple pics of Bean:




























She's as stubborn as a mule, but a total sweetheart! :lol:


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

That first picture of Bean is PRICELESS!!! hahahahaha love it!! :mrgreen: 
And i also love the last one!

I have hedgie Raisin Sushi and i also have a Pomeranian named Fluffy (no pictures, they are all on my external drive...somewhere...

and my new baby boy Skittles, A Pacific Blue Parrotlet


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Bean is precious!! I am happy to hear he survived Parvo, that had to have been scary! Thanks for the compliments on Zeke. He is such a special boy, I love him to death. He too, came from a APBT rescue.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Evetones pets are soo cute, even the scorpian!  

I actually only have Henry live with me (small flat), but still class William,my parents lab, as one of mine.

I also can't go without putting my original baby on here, my cat Toby, who sadly passed away in April aged 18yrs. When telling people about my pets I can't yet go without mentioning him. I miss him more than i ever realised i would xx


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I just wanted to say that the Scorpion now has a name (as of last week actually).
We named him 


Bane


Everyone has such great animals!


*Edit: because I can't spell


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I grew up with a ton of pets two of which have since passed away (my cat mustard and my lovely lab Budgie) but I don't have digital pictures of any of them, remember film, haha.

Anyway here are my current pets









Addy and Bianca









Bianca's Halloween Pic from last year.









From left to right, Zoey, Bianca, and Amy (Zoey and Amy are new this was the first time they'd met Bianca)









Last but not least, our little Duke. He came to us last November so we're about to celebrate a year with him.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

[attachment=0:1lq6ylia]24637.jpg[/attachment:1lq6ylia]

21 triple registered rat terrier puppies!!
pic don't show em all


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Eeeeee! Pool full of Puppies! That should totally be on cute overload


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Such cute pets! Here are my kitties, Hoggle (the tiger striped male) and Kallisti (the long haired grey and white female):


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh boy I have a lot














































Missing pictures of my cat Randy, my three neon tetras, my two bettas, dwarf puffer, short tailed opossum, and corn snake.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

presently i have 2 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 hedgies and lost 2 of my best friends ever in may (a hedgie Ben and a abysinnian kitten who sadly passed away on his first birthday to leukemia and lymphoma). I would have put a pic up of those two, but it says i can only attach 3  and larry how do you handle so many terrier pups? one rat terrier and a terrier/poodle mix is way more than enough for me they have a lot of energy lol.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I have 2 cats, Nova and Jade, a betta named Whiskey that just passed  R.I.P, Squiggy of course, and a parakeet named Jack (who is female) :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I've got 3 dogs, 3 dragons, Delia, and my sister's hamster. All my pictures are on my desktop computer, but I'll be sure to share!


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

This is my dog Cici chilling in my hat. My poor baby had to get five teeth pulled today D:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have 2 cats, my hedgie and a betta. Currently there is an extra cat living at our house because my friend's apartment has rats, and so they needed to find a temporary home for the cat until the pest problem was taken care of. My sister also has a betta as well, but I don't have any pictures of him... So here is my family ^_^

Cha Cha & LeRoux. This pretty much describes their personalities to the dot :lol:









This is how Cha Cha drinks water :? 









He also knows how to play the guitar  (Well, more like.. he plucks at the strings with his claws/mouth because he finds the sounds amusing)









We call him a hussy because he loves rolling around on the floor, showing his belly :lol:









And of course, LeRoux... my clinically insane, hyper, chatty, loving cat :lol: He's the one with hyperesthesia


















He loves going under the covers and running around :lol:









He will also cling to your back and meow/have a tantrum if you don't play with him :roll: 









And this is Kiwi, the kitty we are taking care of:









She's a little firecracker! She can keep up with the two boys, even though they're much stronger and bigger than her! She also purrs the moment you even look at her :lol:

And this is my betta, Haku


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

And of course, Beck!


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

[attachment=2:3u847iki]nova10.jpg[/attachment:3u847iki][attachment=0:3u847iki]flash11.jpg[/attachment:3u847iki][attachment=1:3u847iki]kassie10.jpg[/attachment:3u847iki]


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry! one more picture..[attachment=0:zw8o6oaa]spinner2008.jpg[/attachment:zw8o6oaa]


----------

